# DNP



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

has anyone got any links to decent papers about the use of dnp?

thanks


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Late reply but look up Alex Kikel as he has posted a lot on this topic.

*NB, I do not personally like Alex's methods but he has researched thus area quite thoroughly


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Extensive review on various DNP studies showing that DNP can actually be good for one's health in low doses: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5337177/

I also discussed these findings on this forum already and challenged both the supposed inherent dangers of DNP and it being a poison (see this post), and the whole "10-15% TDEE increase per 100mg of DNP" theory that seems to get banded about the internet (see this post).


----------

